# Trip start times, weekly earnings summary, and other pages all wrong



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

The trip request time has been completely off in the trip history, and the weekly earnings summary shows completely wrong data (number of trips, etc each day), and now I can't even access individual trip details, get a page saying

_"Looks like we're having trouble loading this data. We may be experiencing some server issues. Please try again later."_​Just me, or you too?

I'm using the Android version


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> The trip request time has been completely off in the trip history, and the weekly earnings summary shows completely wrong data (number of trips, etc each day), and now I can't even access individual trip details, get a page saying
> 
> _"Looks like we're having trouble loading this data. We may be experiencing some server issues. Please try again later."_​Just me, or you too?
> 
> I'm using the Android version


It's been off by 5 hours for me...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Same here. I think they are having a bad server day. Amounts so far have been correct although I am contesting 2 reservation trips because they paid about 5 bucks less than they were supposed to.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I just noticed my times were off last night but the weekly and daily summaries have not been accurate for about a month. I've called support three times with no avail


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Can any of you see trip details?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Can any of you see trip details?


Hit or miss. Sometimes it loads, other times it's an error screen.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I haven't gotten to see it once in the last few days


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Can any of you see trip details?


I can, using my 2nd phone with old version of app (updated last 9/2020)
All functions work perfectly, except the trip request times are off by 8 hrs.

My primary phone with updated Uber app has the same issues as you.
--No trip details with same message you got.
--Daily 'Stats' not showing correctly.
--Trip requests times are off by 8 hrs on this phone too.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Do the stats show correctly on the old version?

Iphone or Android?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Do the stats show correctly on the old version?
> 
> Iphone or Android?


(Sorry for slow response. If you don't quote me, sometimes I don't see your posts to me unless I stumble on it.)

Yes. Everything is showing correctly on the old version. Android.

Just updated my other phone that had same issues as you, and it seems some things were kinda fixed, but it's still not right.
--Current days time and earning is not posted correctly. It is correct on the old version.
--Weekly Stats 'Online' and 'Trips' are not showing correctly. It is correct on the old version.
--Tapping a day with no earnings doesn't show time online. It shows on old version.
--Sending 'Send Thanks for tip' is still greyed out. It works fine on old version.

Crazy that they can't fix it properly, especially when it wasn't broken before.


----------

